# Meet Bella



## andiesmommy (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't tell you how much your advice on this forum has meant to me!!! 

Long story behind this (won't bore you) but my hubby had some VERY serious health problems in December. His heart actually stopped at one point and he was rescuitated (sp?). When my birthday came along last week, he wanted to get me a very special present for many reasons. He knew I had been looking for a neezer, so he put my 12yo daughter up to finding a pup to give to me. She knew what I was looking for, and how picky I was. 

Well, I was given Bella for my birthday. I had to go down and see her and approve of the breeder, the health guarantee and history, all the stuff that I have learned to do. She passed! Man, I hope I did everything right. :frusty:

Bella won't go home with us until she is 10 weeks old, which is in two weeks. Andie (my 2 legged daughter) wakes up every day and tells me how many days it is until Bella comes home. 

We are anxiously awaiting her arrival and I thought I'd share.

Thank you so much for all your great advice. I'll probably have a million questions soon. I thought all Bichons were alike (I have 2 frise's) until I started reading here. Little did I know.... :biggrin1:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

What a wonderful birthday present! Congrats, she's an absolute doll!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

She is beautiful! I know you are excited, congratulations!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow! Great birthday gift - two weeks will give you time to shop for all the puppy stuff and I'm sure your daughter will be happy to help you! Can't wait to see more pictures!

Welcome to the forum!:welcome:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Bella looks so sweet! What a great story. Can't wait to see homecoming pictures and hear all about her


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is adorable. What a great story. Your daughter and husband must have been so excited to do this for you. I hope your husband's health is now stable.

Welcome to the group.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What an awesome birthday present! She's a little doll! 

BTW~ :welcome:


----------



## andiesmommy (Feb 9, 2010)

Y'all are just so sweet! Yes, we have been shopping like crazy to get ready for Bella. This weekend I checked out from the library a book on Havanese, a book on puppy training (and just for fun!) a book on agility training! Andie is working on a special fleece blankie for Bella (to rub on mommy and brothers when we pick her up).

My husband's health will continue to be an ongoing saga. He went for a routine and simple operation and was found to have a rare heart condition that can cause his heart to stop just like *that* without warning. The blessing is that now we know, and he was tested and considered to be a "low risk".

Anyway, we are so excited for Bella. She will be our bright spot after the last several months. Thanks again for all your kind wishes. I'll keep you updated & post new pics when we get our little darling!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Bella donna! She is lucky to come into your home, no doubt. Have fun!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

andiesmommy said:


> Y'all are just so sweet! Yes, we have been shopping like crazy to get ready for Bella. This weekend I checked out from the library a book on Havanese, a book on puppy training (and just for fun!) a book on agility training! Andie is working on a special fleece blankie for Bella (to rub on mommy and brothers when we pick her up).
> 
> My husband's health will continue to be an ongoing saga. He went for a routine and simple operation and was found to have a rare heart condition that can cause his heart to stop just like *that* without warning. The blessing is that now we know, and he was tested and considered to be a "low risk".
> 
> Anyway, we are so excited for Bella. She will be our bright spot after the last several months. Thanks again for all your kind wishes. I'll keep you updated & post new pics when we get our little darling!!!


SHe is so lucky to be coming to you! I know you will love her to pieces!!..watch her though, since she is YOUR gift, she will probably give lots of attention to your husband! :-} I am sure that would be okay too..soon you will be looking for another, I know because I read these lists and one thing I have learned..you can't stop at one, at least most can't!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Bella is adorable . I remember how exciting it is to wait for new puppy . 
So sorry to hear about your husband heart issues but this little sweetie will do wonders for all of you . it will bring a new ray of sunshine into your lives .
Enjoy her ..


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

How exciting about you getting your puppy!! She is adorable. I love the way she is laying on her belly. 

I wish the best for your husband's health.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Bella is adorable in her little frog pose! Cooper does that, too!

Welcome!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your husband. That's gotta be hard on everyone, especially you. 

He is a sweetie to think of getting you a pup! She is adorable!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's really hard worrying about health probems with your loved ones, but what a special hubby he is to choose such a wonderful birthday present for you! I felt like it was a "birthday present" just when my husband decided not to give me a hard time about getting a dog!!!<g>

(that said, he's totally wrapped around Kodi's paw now... He will even guiltily admit to having attended a Havanese play date!<g>)


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

You have a wonderful husband and daughter!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

How exciting for all of you. Bella is, well, bella!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

andiesmommy said:


> He went for a routine and simple operation and was found to have a rare heart condition that can cause his heart to stop just like *that* without warning. The blessing is that now we know, and he was tested and considered to be a "low risk".


What a conincidence! Last summer my husband went in for a simple hernia repair. They hooked him up to the EKG - and refused to do the surgery! They called in a cardiologist - and we were told his heart was in trigeminy....every third heartbeat throws a PVC! He had just had an EKG a few month before and had never had any heart problems....so we were stunned. He had several different scans and eventually had a heart cathertization which showed NO previous heart attack or any blockages. There is just a damaged area for no discernable reason. So - he takes a beta blocker and was told to come back next year as it is also classified as low risk. He still plays tennis and has no other symptoms...but it feels weird when I take his pulse. He ended up having the hernia repair last fall. Also - I got BOTH my havies for my birthdays: Daisy two years ago and Beau last year....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome to you, andie and bella and your DH. what a wonderful b-day present, but I bet your little neezer will go a long way to comforting DH's heart too. What a great family endeavor this will be for all of you. and glad he got a "not serious."


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome, happy birthday and thanks for showing us your beautiful baby! It will be fun watching her grow up!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Bella has such a sweet face - what a cutie!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome, and what a wonderful gift Bella is! Can't wait for more pics when you bring her home


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

How adorable! I remember when I got Oscar - I had to wait about 4 weeks for him to be ready to go home and that was the longest month of my life! I spent most of it on this forum absorbing as much information as I could. By the time Oscar came home I felt like I was prepared to bring home a human child with all the puppy proofing I did to my home and all of the toys and other items I purchased. 

They are all well worth the wait though! 

Like I said, don't be afraid to ask the people on this forum things! They really know their stuff and are beyond helpful!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She's adorable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.........She is cute! I love it with dogs lay like that! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------

